# Gestor recommendation



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All, Could anyone recommend a good Gestor in the Oliva region Please?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Not a Gestor, but I can point you to a good Solicitor


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Relyat, but only need a gestor


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like we may have to go to Gandia, Anyone know any in that area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Looks like we may have to go to Gandia, Anyone know any in that area?


is Jávea too far?


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

I would rather go to someone who has been recommended so no, we could drive over to Javea. Am I right in thinking they would be able to help with registering our car to Spanish Plates?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> I would rather go to someone who has been recommended so no, we could drive over to Javea. Am I right in thinking they would be able to help with registering our car to Spanish Plates?


yes they could do that - & some of the staff there speak English too

Asesoria Jávea Vera Cruanyes | Laboral, fiscal mercantil y contable


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gracias, Xabiachica


----------

